# SAIT EMR - Calgary



## cssg (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey everyone!  
I am not sure if there has been a post on SAIT'S EMR program alone, but really hoping someone here could give me some opinions on the schools program. 

I've heard that at Sait, they do not prepare you enough for ACP, is this really true? I am really looking into going here, but really worried as well, that I am not going to be taught enough.  

I know that it's mainly self study and some lab days, but do you think that it's a safe school for me to go to? Do they give you the scenario guide line that you have to follow? Cause I know that at AHASTI they do. 

Can someone who has been to the program give me some opinions?


----------



## Crodenm (Oct 19, 2011)

I went to Sait for EMR and failed the ACP exam three times. I did not feel that I had adequate information and tools to study for the exam. I had to end up taking the EMR program for a second time this time going Alberta Health And Safety Training Institute feeling a lot better going into the exam. 

Good luck!


----------



## ABEMT76 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have noticed with a lot of the EMR programs, and EMT for that matter, that it depends more on what you put into them. I went through a EMR program in Grande Prairie that was put on by AHS. It was a good program but again it was only as good as the student taking it. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Yarbo (Oct 19, 2011)

Crodenm said:


> I went to Sait for EMR and failed the ACP exam three times. I did not feel that I had adequate information and tools to study for the exam. I had to end up taking the EMR program for a second time this time going Alberta Health And Safety Training Institute feeling a lot better going into the exam.
> 
> Good luck!



Interesting, when I took my EMT at SIAST which is in Saskatchewan. I have to be an EMT for a year before I'm allowed to even register for the ACP program.


----------



## huynhm129 (Oct 23, 2011)

I took my EMR class at St. John Ambulance in Red Deer, passed ACP first time. I am now in the EMT program at SAIT, and from what I know, they use people who are Paramedics with AHS in Calgary to teach the EMR program. I would recommend looking into St. John Ambulance or AHS or PMA if you really are concerned.

Every program though, will teach you everything that you are required to know. It's up to you however, to be prepared for the exams. 

My advice is to look at the AOCP's before, during, and after the course in order to prepare for the exam. It also doesn't hurt to ask your instructor to run through mock scenarios.

At SJA, I was given a scenario guideline which I memorized, and now at SAIT they tell us not to use it, because we use more scenario-specific guidelines. IE) if the patient is having an MI then we use a focused exam on the cardiovascular system, we do not bother looking for any other injuries because the patient's history/ mechanism of injury would not suggest otherwise. Doesn't mean it does not get done, but we focus on the primary problem before we do a detailed secondary exam.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Oct 23, 2011)

EMT 34 said:


> Interesting, when I took my EMT at SIAST which is in Saskatchewan. I have to be an EMT for a year before I'm allowed to even register for the ACP program.



They're talking Alberta College of Paramedics, not Advanced Care Paramedic.


----------



## DontBeThatGuy (Apr 12, 2012)

*SAIT EMR Course*

I have just recently finished my EMR course at SAIT and I am waiting for the ACP. The major complaint I have about SAIT is "weird" order of things. For example, you do a pre-lab test before a lab day (which can be anywhere from 1 to 2 weeks apart), but it is in that lab day you are taught what you needed for the pre-lab test. SAIT also has the 50% mark to pass where most other medic schools are 75-80% mark to pass. There are many details that the course does not necessarily inform you of, but you have to find on your own (via Google for example). The textbook you are provided also provides some different methods that SAIT teachs differently and may get confusing to some. The textbook was hardly, if ever, even needed for the pre-lab tests and self teaching portions. The instructors are great, but are hindered by the course foundation itself. 
In the end, if you can guide yourself and really crack down on studying beyond what is "needed," you can do alright in SAIT, otherwise, I'd stick with another school like AHASTI.


----------

